# Mauser and mosin scopes from ww2 era



## Apollo1939 (May 23, 2012)

WTS: MAUSER AND MOSIN SCOPES FROM WW2 ERA:

1. MOSIN/NAGANT 91/30 PU SCOPE - 300$
2. MOSIN/NAGANT 91/30 PE SCOPE - 300$
3. 2 ZF41 MAUSER SCOPES FOR K98K - 450$ FOR BOTH
4. ZF39 MAUSER SCOPE FOR K98K - 350$

CONTACT: [email protected]


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Are their any claw mounts for the mauser involved? I have a mobel 88 that needs a scope and mount.


----------

